# Zander- how's he look?



## rebelINny (Apr 11, 2014)

So this is Zander. He is Great Pyr crossed with Springer Spaniel. He isn't much of a bird dog as he lets chickens eat out of his bowl and the worst he does is bark. He does try to "herd" them some. He is super hyper though but I think he may do well with herds. What do you think? He is one year old now, so still a puppy. I had been trying to find a good home for him since I got divorced and can't keep him here. Kinda hope I can find a place in the country so I can have my goats and him with me there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2014)

No clue and no expert...but Zander is a handsome dog for sure!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2014)

What a handsome dog, hope you can keep him!


----------

